# error while loading shared libraries: libsqlite3.so.0

## Xywa

Witam

Dostalem z jednego urzędu płyte CD za pomocą której mam wykonać pewne rozliczenie. Wg readme.txt CD powinno działać pod każdym linuxem w trybie graficznym. Próbowałem uruchomoić plik wg instrukcji klikając dwa razy na ikonkę - bez rezultatu (prawa dostępu OK). Uruchomiłem więc konsole żeby zobaczyć jakie są błędy i mam coś takiego...

```
./splash: error while loading shared libraries: libsqlite3.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

Ktoś wie jak sprawdzić w jakim pakiecie znajdę libsqlite3.so.0?Last edited by Xywa on Sat Jul 11, 2009 11:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

```
ragnarok # qfile /usr/lib64/libsqlite3.so

dev-db/sqlite (/usr/lib64/libsqlite3.so)

```

----------

## Xywa

Wielkie dzięki! 

Przeemergowałem już sqlite, ale dalej mam problem. Spróbuje posprzątać system i zobacze co dalej.

----------

## SlashBeast

Jaki problem?

----------

## Xywa

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Jaki problem?

 

Ciągle to samo:

```
# ./EmployerCDROM.linux

./splash: error while loading shared libraries: libsqlite3.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

A teoretycznie te pliki posiadam.

```
# ls -la /usr/lib64/libsqlite3.so.0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 19 Jul 11 12:14 /usr/lib64/libsqlite3.so.0 -> libsqlite3.so.0.8.6
```

```
# equery sqlite files

!!! unknown global option sqlite, reusing as local option

[ Searching for packages matching sqlite... ]

* Contents of dev-db/sqlite-3.6.13:

/usr

/usr/bin

/usr/bin/sqlite3

/usr/include

/usr/include/sqlite3.h

/usr/include/sqlite3ext.h

/usr/lib64

/usr/lib64/libsqlite3.a

/usr/lib64/libsqlite3.la

/usr/lib64/libsqlite3.so -> libsqlite3.so.0.8.6

/usr/lib64/libsqlite3.so.0 -> libsqlite3.so.0.8.6

/usr/lib64/libsqlite3.so.0.8.6

/usr/lib64/pkgconfig

/usr/lib64/pkgconfig/sqlite3.pc

/usr/share

/usr/share/man

/usr/share/man/man1

/usr/share/man/man1/sqlite3.1.bz2

```

----------

## SlashBeast

Jezeli ta aplikacja jest 32bitowa to nie zadowoli sie 64bitowa.

----------

